# LSD identification



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm picking up an VLSD from a guy at the shop next week but he can't remember if it came from a ABS or non-ABS car. How can I tell by looking at it if it had ABS or not? Does anyone have pictures they could post? I'm gettin a smokin deal of 200 bucks plus 50 for the cover.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

little240boy said:


> I'm picking up an VLSD from a guy at the shop next week but he can't remember if it came from a ABS or non-ABS car. How can I tell by looking at it if it had ABS or not? Does anyone have pictures they could post? I'm gettin a smokin deal of 200 bucks plus 50 for the cover.


Here's what to look for in an ABS differential

Notice the sensor wire. You'll see where it connects on the case.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well after searching for little bit on yahoo! I found the perfect picture to tell the ABS from NON-ABS. Here's the link:

http://www.ka24development.com/file_images/diff_comparison.jpg

Its easy to see the difference in length where the driveshaft bolts up and also the ABS wire on the left Diff.


----------

